# Weird warmup.



## Tiberius (Jul 18, 2010)

Most of the girls at my university class compete on a very high level and do additional exercises like working out with weights and taking additional classes. Part of the warm up is having each other stand on the abs. The smallest girl in the class, who is like 5 foot and just over 100 pounds can take it smiling if the heaviest girl in our class who is well over 6 foot and 200 pounds stand on here leans back and forth and even bounces slightly.

Right now the exercise is a bit uncomfortable to me even with the lighter girls and not only because I am afraid I might end up singing the nutcracker because of a false step. What is the exercise good for? Does it strentghen anything or do I have to exercise to be able to take the pressure? Do I need this exercise if I am not going to compete on a high level?

And has anybody seen it being done in their class?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2010)

Wear a cup?


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh yeah ^^. Well that settles the nervousness issue, but I was more talking about the pressure on my tummy. What is the exercise good for does it strnetghen anything or do I have to do additional exercises and do I need to do this exercise if I dont compete on a high level?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 18, 2010)

It seems to me to be simply a way of conditioning your abdominals. I believe the idea is that you tense them while the other person is standing on you, allowing you to be able to take a fair amount of pressure, as well as strengthening your core. At least that seemed to be the reason in Tae Kwon Do when I did it then (aged 12 - 15).

As to whether or not you need it, well, no. But that doesn't mean you can't get the benefits, or have other uses and improvements to other things from such an exercise.


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh okay its fairly common then. I was wondering if it made sense for me, since I am not allowed to partecipate in the weight training classes and additional classes the other girls attend to prepare themselves for tournaments and such.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you sure you didn't walk into a Thai massage place by mistake champ ?
And your supposed to let them walk on your back , not your gut.


----------

